# What do you feed your dog(s)?



## alangrylls55 (Feb 2, 2012)

Love hearing what people are feeding their dogs - it's a great way to pick up hints, tips, product reviews and all sorts of interesting bits and pieces.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Right now my dogs eat 4Health small bites (TSC brand). My uncle free feeds his three boxers, so they get into his food (alpo, ol'roy, retriever, purina, kibbles n' bits and Dad's) through out the day :tsk: The most improtant thing about kibble to me is First ingredient(s) should be meat (preferably in meal form), no corn, by-products, bha/bht, soy, low quality grains (i prefer grain free as my dogs do better on it) unknown meat/fat sources, lots of fillers or vitamine K.

When i move next month, I will be starting a prey model raw diet. (incase you dont know what it is... Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats)

There is a lot of PMR feeders as well as kibble feeders that will be able to give you imput on the variety they feed!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

PMR here. :thumb:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Another PMR here eace:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

And another for PMR(for the kitties too!!!:rockon


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Yep PMR.

Or maybe a bit of a Lonsdale variation. I will add some scraps here and there.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

PMR for all the tiny beasts here too!


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Prey Model Raw here as well with the odd veggie as "table scraps". Normally they don't get digested and come out the other end but the dogs enjoy them on occasion.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I feed home cooked diet which comes in second to raw. I only lightly cook the meat and its a must to give proper supplements ;-)


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My dogs eat raw and I wish my cats would too.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

A combination of grain-free kibble (I rotate) and home-cooking.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

prey model raw here.

protein of all kinds, a little bone, a little organ.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Back to Basics kibble (right now - planning on rotating) and PMR.


----------



## Serenity (Dec 30, 2011)

I love Vets Choice. The Holistic Health Extension food.... It has done wonders for my guys and I swear buy it. I know people who feed raw and I dont knock it but if your doing dry food... this is the way to go!!! Actually just found out they got added to the Whole Dogfood Jrnl as an approved food too :biggrin1:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

3 of ours eat PMR and 1 eats kibble (Taste of the Wild) I have tried and tried to get him onto raw but it just doesnt agree with him


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Was feeding "pure" pmr, but Blaise got sick after eating a biscuit which had never happened before (it was one he'd eaten with no problem before pmr), so now my boys are on a "whatever I feel like" diet. Sometimes they get raw, or homecooked, or can or..you get the picture I'm sure. They also have kibble (whatever I found on sale or they've hadn't had before usually) down all the time again. I didn't want them to lose their "iron guts".


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Animal parts


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen is fed Prey Model Raw


----------



## BrittanyM (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm picking up my papillon from the breeder this Sunday and I have decided on the dry food called Acana, they seem like a pretty good company. Champion Petfoods | ACANA


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Tucker gets Taste of the Wild kibble (High Prarie formula) mixed with Wellness stews wet food. Cats get various wet foods, usually Wellness (grain free and core), GO!, Nature's Variety Instinct, Earthborn, and Innova.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have one dog and one cat who eat a raw diet (frankenprey for now...a mix of things) and my other two dogs eat better quality kibble like Taste of the Wild, Holistic Select, Innova, and whatever else I get. I rotate kibble so they are not eating just one kind or one flavor. If you do kibble, things to stay away from:

artificial anything. No artificial colors, flavoring, or preservatives

anything that has sugar in it. high fructose corn sugar, etc.

if it uses a meal or a fat, it should say what animal it comes from. As in "chicken fat" not "animal fat". It should say something like "lamb meal" not "meat meal". You get the idea. 

BHA BHT or menadione sodium bisulfite. These are just bad things. A lot of foods have them so look at ALL the ingredients in the list, not just the first few. 

Anything that has a LOT of grains especially corn, wheat, and soy. Also watch out for splitting. Thats when they name a product (lets say rice) in a bunch of different ways. Like, you see the ingredient list and it says "chicken, rice middlings, rice bran, whole rice, chicken flavor, rice hulls" That was just a lit I made up but as you can see, they list all the parts of rice.

There is a lot to learn about kibble and the strategic marketing out there that benefits the dog food companies more than the health of your dog. I suggest dogfoodproject.com to get you started.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Prey Model Raw, eggs, the odd blob of coconut oil when I remember and meat table scraps raw and cooked.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Prey model raw .


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Basically PMR with the odd veggie scraps, blueberries, and eggs


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine mostly eat prey model raw, sometimes I'll give them some pre-made Bravo for variety. The cats eat PMR as well as pre-made (if I'm being lazy), sometimes canned or freeze-dried raw as a treat. The ferrets eat PMR.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

PMR all around for my dogs and cats, though the cats get a pre-made version.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

wow...look at all the PMR feeders!!! I love this forum  I am a PMR feeder with add ons, like eggs,parsely, coconut oil and kelp when I have it. A carrott here or there.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Love my lab said:


> wow...look at all the PMR feeders!!! I love this forum  I am a PMR feeder with add ons, like eggs,parsely, coconut oil and kelp when I have it. A carrott here or there.


i also feed kelp..i'm kind of on again off again, but i just ordered some, so we're back on....and i give parsley to the pug...keeps the boogers out of his eyes....and coconut oil for some extra fat and the other properties....

but that's pretty much it, besides eggs...

i guess i should have added in the other things i feed....what i don't feed is salmon oil....both dogs reacted. i feed fish twice a week.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Love my lab said:


> wow...look at all the PMR feeders!!! I love this forum  I am a PMR feeder with add ons, like eggs,parsely, coconut oil and kelp when I have it. A carrott here or there.


Yep, this is the happening place for raw feeders - lots of sites to talk about dry dog food.

I am also a PMR feeder for my two dogs.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

PMR here as well.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

PMR here too.. the rescue is still on some kibble but will do a switch as soon as everything's final!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Ranger has horrible eye boogers. Is parsley known to help it?

Boone and Woof get a rotation of PMR, Acana, Orijen and Go! Grain Free. Ranger gets a rotation of cooked and the same kibble as the boys.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I feed PMR too!

Ajax, my bf's dog, gets Wellness Core.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I feed my dogs with Pedigree.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep another one here feeding PMR


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Ranger has horrible eye boogers. Is parsley known to help it?
> 
> Boone and Woof get a rotation of PMR, Acana, Orijen and Go! Grain Free. Ranger gets a rotation of cooked and the same kibble as the boys.


it's helped bubba. he's a pug. pugs get boogers. nose, eyes, ears...

parsley is supposed to help with breath, eye boogers and tear stains on shih tzus, as an example....

bubba vacuums it up when i drop it on the floor and then i noticed his eyes were cleaner. happy accident? i don't know. 

but, having said that, i do feed a totally raw diet.....


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

magicre said:


> i guess i should have added in the other things i feed....what i don't feed is salmon oil....both dogs reacted. i feed fish twice a week.


My girl had a reaction to salmon oil too....well what I feel was a reaction enough for me to stop. Her butt and ears got red. I feed salmon and sardine instead.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Love my lab said:


> My girl had a reaction to salmon oil too....well what I feel was a reaction enough for me to stop. Her butt and ears got red. I feed salmon and sardine instead.


just as my honey and i try to eat the whole nutrient, i'd rather feed the dogs fish than give a supp.

they seem to do just fine on that, and certainly your lab is the shiniest dog i've ever seen.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Going raw helped immensely with eye boogers.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I feed Prey Model Raw, with the occasional addition of coconut oil; raw dulse (it's a sea veg that I love and eat almost every day-- found out my dog likes it too, so I give as a treat); a bit of apple or banana here and there. 

The bulk of his diet is meat/organ/bone... but all of what he eats is raw, natural food- nothing processed.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Zeus eats Taste of the Wild (Wetlands or High Prairie) Soon to be fed partial raw. 

Kingdom and Turgeon, who are my mom's dogs, are fed 4Health.

And then they all get rmbs here and there for their teeth.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

At this time, Champion brands, and Wellness core! Wet is Evangers!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My 12 year old GSP eats a PMR diet.
My 1 1/2 year old BRT eats a modified BARF/home cooked diet due to a health condition.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Sheba gets PMR, fish, eggs, etc.....Just got her first Vet's report, came back great.......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol eats PMR, eggs, canned fish. And, sometimes canned meat, especially different proteins I can't get raw.
Windy the cat eats Orijen Chicken, Fromm Fish and raw cornish hen meat (when she feels like it), and a bit of canned tuna now and then.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

PMR fed bluetick coonhound and smooth collie here!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Acana - right now Duck & Pear... probably end up rotating between that and Lamb & Apple, as well as continuing Grasslands and Prairie. He also gets Weruva wet food.


----------

